# Where has Rivercoil been hiding?



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

He has not been posting here


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 7, 2013)

Rumor has it that he has been busy with work, and squeezing in vacations to exotic locations


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2013)

I think he's on a cruise ship somewhere...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like two or three cruises.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2013)

He keeps going to hot places way down south where the snow never blows.  I think the man needs some therapy....


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 7, 2013)

Is he hanging out with Marc?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 7, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2013)

PM him and see what is up?


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 8, 2013)

Last time I saw him was in Tux on June 15, my last ski day. He said that he was spending more of his time online on his blog, thesnowway.com. You might want to reach out to him there.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2013)

He's around.  He went to Sunday River last weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Is he hanging out with Marc?


No, I think he's been too busy working on that mountain top brothel he always wanted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Is he hanging out with Marc?



Marc is busy posting renovation photos of his kitchen on facebook.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Marc is busy posting renovation photos of his kitchen on facebook.


Will be going though that in a month, doing the design work and deciding on what to get is enough...if he can DIY the install without losing his sanity then he can save some big bucks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2013)

hammer said:


> Will be going though that in a month, doing the design work and deciding on what to get is enough...if he can DIY the install without losing his sanity then he can save some big bucks.



Yeah, he's one of those guys that can do all that stuff on his own. I can be handy in some situations, but know my limits ...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, he's one of those guys that can do all that stuff on his own. I can be handy in some situations, but know my limits ...



I'm convinced that he can do pretty much anything he wants.  I'm also pretty sure that he's not human.  IIRC his renovation involved completely tearing out the floor and replacing floor joists before rebuilding from scratch.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, he's one of those guys that can do all that stuff on his own. I can be handy in some situations, but know my limits ...


For us every DIY job is a big learning experience.  Many times the lesson is "the next time I do this I'm hiring someone to do it."


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm convinced that he can do pretty much anything he wants.



Yeah, I think he's one of the more capable people I've ever met.
And he's a pretty nice guy. I don't care what the sheep say.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah, I think he's one of the more capable people I've ever met.
> And he's a pretty nice guy. I don't care what the sheep say.



I'm sure the goats tell a different story about him!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 15, 2013)

He's been posting on Harvey Road, what'd you do to piss him off Nick?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

I like him he okay with in my book.


----------



## nelsapbm (Nov 15, 2013)

He just posted on the Nelsap board.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2013)

nelsapbm said:


> He just posted on the Nelsap board.



I wonder if he realizes he's under 24/7 surveillance now


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Is he hanging out with Marc?



Where is Marc anyways? He was pretty funny


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Where is Marc anyways? He was pretty funny



Probably hiking Platty.


----------

